# Sunny break may be alternative to IVF: How the sunshine vitamin can help boost



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

fertility.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2093624/Sunny-break-alternative-IVF-How-sunshine-vitamin-help-boost-fertility.html

If a holidays out of the question I suppose there's always the healthfood shop.....

/links


----------

